# Wasp's Last Attempt - Being Bear Stong



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Current lifts are:

Bench: 100kgs

Squat: 100kgs

Deadlift :170kgs

Shocking i know!

Id like to get these by the end of the year.

Bench: 120kgs

Squat: 140kgs

Deadlift: 200kgs

Im around 82kgs and will be using stronglifts 5x5 to hopefully hit my goals 

Lets see if i can actually keep a log going longer than a week lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Come on buddy, a 20kg target increase on bench in nearly a year? Need to push yourself more 

p.s is that wasp from MT?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Come on buddy, a 20kg target increase on bench in nearly a year? Need to push yourself more
> 
> p.s is that wasp from MT?


Hahaha, I'm factoring in my usual inconsistency


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh and yes it is. Not been on MT for agesss


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i'm exactly the same, and i've not been on for years either, i'm Blue.. good to see you again :beer:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol i'm exactly the same, and i've not been on for years either, i'm Blue.. good to see you again :beer:


You too bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcuk me, some strange figures there. u can bench and squat the same weight. was u a typical t shirt trainer in the past?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk me, some strange figures there. u can bench and squat the same weight. was u a typical t shirt trainer in the past?


I still am LOL

I plan on doing 5x5, but every friday pump the cannons up a touch


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wasp said:


> I still am LOL
> 
> I plan on doing 5x5, but every friday pump the cannons up a touch


LOL


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

First workout done, really easy to remember what I did... At least my strength is all-rounded 

I'm sure it will even it's self out LOL

Squat

60kgs x5

70kgs x5

80kgs 5x5

Bench

60kgs x5

80kgs 5x5

BOR

80kgs 5x5


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not sure why I'm so crap at keeping journals!

Anyway, so I been following strong lifts for the last few weeks and progress has been going very well!

My last workout I managed 102.5kgs 5x5 on the squat which is an all time PB so extremely happy with that.

Bench Press seems to be sticking a lot, not really sure why but currently stuck at 95kgs so will be knocking that back to 85kgs next week.

The deadlift is progressing well, I purposely started back at 110kgs so I can work my way up comfortably.

Will try my hardest to update tomorrow lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

goo luck with this


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Sitting in gym stuff waiting for a bus (in the rain) for the gym ....


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Went well, very happy, might even try and push 110kg squat next session 

Really dunno where all this strength is coming from! Probably my food (1kg chicken, 1.25kg sweet potato a day) , not sure but really, really happy with progress - maybe it's just because I'm actually being consistent for once?!

Squat

60kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

100kgs x 1

105kgs 5x5

Bench

60kgs x 10

70kgs x 7/8

85kgs 5x5

Wide grip chin - been doing this rather than rows

BW 5x5


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Last session went like...

Squat

60kgs x 3

80kgs x 3

90kgs x 3

100kgs x 3

110kgs 5x5

Bench

60kgs 2x8

70kgs x 6

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 3

95kgs 5x5


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Not too sure what happened tonight, I think it was just one of those sessions, waited till around 8pm in hope that it wasn't too hot - but still fcuking hot! 

Squats

60kgs x 8

70kgs x 5

80kgs x 3

90kgs x 3

100kgs x 3

105kgs 4x4

Bench

60kgs 2x8

70kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 3

95kgs 4x4

BOR

60kgs x 10

80kgs x 9

80kgs x 6

80kgs x 2x5


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah struggled myself tonight mate oh well still a solid session laying bricks and all that 

Are you lookunh to compete this year? I reckon you.should aim for a comp....where areya based? You natty?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Wasp said:


> Not too sure what happened tonight, I think it was just one of those sessions, waited till around 8pm in hope that it wasn't too hot - but still fcuking hot!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Yeah it is bloody hard to train in this heat isn't it, hope all is well


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah struggled myself tonight mate oh well still a solid session laying bricks and all that
> 
> Are you lookunh to compete this year? I reckon you.should aim for a comp....where areya based? You natty?


I wouldn't class myself as natty as I did a cycle like 3 years ago which didn't really amount to anything. Since then I haven't used.

I'd love to do a comp it's what I'm aiming for, although I'd like to get some reasonable lifts under my belt first hehehe Probably late next year - In Bristol bud



Raptor said:


> Yeah it is bloody hard to train in this heat isn't it, hope all is well


Yup, squats and deadlifts today, going to wait till about half 8 so it's a bit cooler 

sh!t is good mate, hope your good!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Squats have stalled big time so going to knock it back to 95kgs and start back up again.

Real pleased with the deadlift though, I had my straps ready as grip has always been a problem but never had the need for them! Not sure if the dirt all over my hands helped with the grip lol.

Squats

60kgs x 5

70kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 3

107.5kgs 3x3

Strict Press

30kgs x 5

40kgs x 5

50kgs x 5

60kgs 2x5 - both my shoulders were giving me really sharp pains so didn't bother doing more

deadlift 

60kgs x 5

100kgs x 5

120kgs x 5

130kgs x 3

140kgs x 3

150kgs x 2

160kgs x 2

170kgs x 1

180kgs x Failed - I got this up to or just past my knee but couldn't pull it any more - What would I need to work on with this? Core? It felt as if my lower stomach was about to pop out lol didn't feel right

All in all, well pleased.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't train on Friday because there was an impulsive after work drink.

Squats

60kgs x 5

70kgs x 5

80kgs x 3

90kgs x 8

90kgs x 5

90kgs x 5

Bench

60kgs x 10

60kgs x 8

70kgs x 6

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 2

97.5kgs x 6

97.5kgs x 4

97.5kgs x 4

Rows

85kgs 7x3

Going to be switching routine around, I like 5x5, although my inner leg and knees are starting to get painful from squatting this often, I don't really like cutting back the weight as I've worked hard to finally get over 2 plates so I'll probably be doing something like...

Deadlift/Rack Pull

Chin

Row

Ez curl

Squat

Leg Press

Hyper Extension

Leg Raise

Bench

Incline DB

Weighted Dips

Skulls


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Back pumps, urgh! Sitting in aggony atm.

Might aswell start the new routine today, felt alright to be fair, got a rep PB on the deadlift which is always good, and didn't need straps - just rubbed my hands in a pile of grit lol - but fcuk me my lower back is so tight, just running a bath.

Deadlift

60kgs x 10

100kgs x 5

140kgs x 5

145kgs x 5

150kgs x 5

Didn't do chins as I was training in the garage

BOR

60kgs x 8

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 5

90kgs x 4

90kgs x 4

BB curl

bar x 10

30kgs x 10

40kgs x 8

40kgs x 5


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Those deadlifts are impressive. F*ck me you are strong.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Not sure if you're taking the **** or not lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You did 30 deadlifts - I'm knackered after 5 lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol in that case, thanks


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Quite a good session, I didn't go to gym as weather sh!t so trained in garage.

I felt pretty tired and took a lot to warm up properly but pleased with the PB.

Bench

60kgs x 8

60kgs x 8

70kgs x 5

70kgs x 5

80kgs x 3

90kgs x 5

100kgs x 6

100kgs x 4

Incline bench

60kgs x 8

70kgs x 6

70kgs x 5

CGBP

60kgs 12x2

Food is actually a big issue, looking back this week I've not eaten enough. I'm still gaining weight, which is great but I know there is going to be a point where I need to man up as everything has stalled.

If I have a day to myself I can eat no problem, consuming food isn't the problem, it's finding time during my real busy work to actually sit there and eat. Probably going to have to take a tuppaware of pasta and chicken to the sh!tter and eat it undisturbed in there.

Squats tomorrow, hoping the extra rest has done me some good.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice benching mate you've definitely got me there :cursing:

Whats your weight atm? I only have 2 solid meals a day one at lunch at work and one after work then 2 shakes around it and can weight gain fine on that if I want to (still undecided if i wanna stay 82.5 or go up to 90 class lol). Whatya do for work? Eating on the sh1tter won't do your appetite any good I dont think :lol:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice benching mate you've definitely got me there :cursing:
> 
> Whats your weight atm? I only have 2 solid meals a day one at lunch at work and one after work then 2 shakes around it and can weight gain fine on that if I want to (still undecided if i wanna stay 82.5 or go up to 90 class lol). Whatya do for work? Eating on the sh1tter won't do your appetite any good I dont think :lol:


Thanks lol, I wan't a big deadlift - you've got me there lol

Around 92kg Ewen keeps scaring me about not eating lol But I wanna get over 100kg and look hench as well lol

Recruitment Consultant so always on phones, seeing clients, out doing business etc literally no time. I've eaten on the sh!tter before, even when someone was curling one out next to me LOL


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

So didn't squat on friday as I went out on ****. Didn't deadlift yesterday as I ended up getting completely legless, puking my guts up on sunday, was fcuking hanging all of monday - so nice day off work on monday, sorta heh heh heh...

today trained at home again

Bench

60kgs x 8

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 3

102.5kgs x 4

102.5kgs x 3

102.5kgs x 4

Incline Bench

60kgs x 8

70kgs x 8

70kgs x 5

70kgs x 5

CGBP

60kgs 10x4

Food!

Ok so been really prepared today, I've had....

90g whey, 100g oats, 1 banana, milk

200g chicken 80g rice & peas

333g lean mince beef 80g pasta, veg

200g chicken 80g rice & peas

200g chicken 80g rice & peas

333g lean mince beef 80g pasta

333g lean mince beef & tonnes of veg

I'm so ****ing full up! Last two meals I sat there laughing to myself thinking this is stupid stuffing my face like it but either way - get it in me

****ing well full up, massive pregger belly!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Thanks lol, I wan't a big deadlift - you've got me there lol
> 
> Around 92kg Ewen keeps scaring me about not eating lol But I wanna get over 100kg and look hench as well lol
> 
> Recruitment Consultant so always on phones, seeing clients, out doing business etc literally no time. I've eaten on the sh!tter before, even when someone was curling one out next to me LOL


lol whats Ewen been saying? He just wants everyone to be a fat cnut like him :lol:

Ahhhh recruitment consultant wish you cnuts would help me find a job right now 

And that is very wrong I hope thats not true! My appetite is shot atm just threw half of my chilli con carne away for the first time ever since I started training I think


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> lol whats Ewen been saying? He just wants everyone to be a fat cnut like him :lol:
> 
> Ahhhh recruitment consultant wish you cnuts would help me find a job right now
> 
> And that is very wrong I hope thats not true! My appetite is shot atm just threw half of my chilli con carne away for the first time ever since I started training I think


Just that I'll never be big if I don't eat big, which is true a guess!

We get loads of bad press, though, most of the time you're just a sh!t candidate and there are too few jobs - or both!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I got complemented on my cannons in work by a client 

He did the old, "So you train much....? Your arms are all massive and pumped!"

I was like, yeaaa thanks for the complement 

I might end up doing some deadlifts today, want to try and get over 5 reps with 160kg; 6 I'd be very happy, 7 or more I'll be over the moon, see how it goes.

Time for more chicken and rice :/


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Wasp, Looking pretty strong then mate! Stubbed and keep at it!

Wish I could do 3 on 270kg.

What's your bodyweight?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff Wasp, Looking pretty strong then mate! Stubbed and keep at it!
> 
> Wish I could do 3 on 270kg.
> 
> What's your bodyweight?


Thanks mate! Though 3 on 270kg? What you been reading lmfao 

Hovering around 92kgs bud


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

So I did a quicky deadlift session.

I said I'd be really happy with 6, which I got but I'm pretty disapointed as 7 reps slipped my grasp, really wanted 7!

My stomach went weird again and felt like I was gonna herniate, not sure if I should start looking at getting a belt?

Deadlift

60kgs x 10

100kgs x 5

100kgs x 5

140kgs x 4

150kgs x 1

160kgs x 6

150kgs x 4

BOR

60kgs x 10

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 6

90kgs x 5

90kgs x 5

BB Curl

Bar x 10

30kgs x 8

40kgs x 9 - sacked this off her as my forearms started giving me jip.

Might do some pressing tomorrow, see how I feel.

Today's food has been alright, 200g chicken, 80g rice x4 - going to have a big shake in a minute.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice pulling mate!

I have that awful stabbing pain/stretch in core region sometimes but yes I'd recommend getting a belt. Don't need it on tight for deadlifts but should decrease your risk of injury a bit if nothing else.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice pulling mate!
> 
> I have that awful stabbing pain/stretch in core region sometimes but yes I'd recommend getting a belt. Don't need it on tight for deadlifts but should decrease your risk of injury a bit if nothing else.


Thats similar to how mine feels. Its like i lose all strength to keep my abs tight, my stomach just totally relaxes and then get a sharp pain across my stomach under the belly button.

Ill order one tonight, ill feel all smart with it on lolol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff Wasp, Looking pretty strong then mate! Stubbed and keep at it!
> 
> Wish I could do 3 on 270kg.
> 
> What's your bodyweight?


Had me going there,i thought here is a strong cvnt,but no it was just matt being a cvnt:lol:

No realy wasp you do have a sting in your tail,good raises of iron mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Had me going there,i thought here is a strong cvnt,but no it was just matt being a cvnt:lol:
> 
> No realy wasp you do have a sting in your tail,good raises of iron mate.


 :lol: not sure where he got 3 on 270 from he seems to just pluck numbers from the sky


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Had me going there,i thought here is a strong cvnt,but no it was just matt being a cvnt:lol:
> 
> No realy wasp you do have a sting in your tail,good raises of iron mate.


Thanks mate  Think I'm the strongest I've ever been, just goes to show what a little consistency actually can do for me! lol

270 for 3? maybe before i'm 30 though hehe


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I squatted Friday then went out on the **** and I got totally drilled!

Leg Extension (to help warm up as I don't think I warm up properly)

30kgs x 20

30kgs x 20

Leg Curls - again to warm up

20kgs x 20

20kgs x 20

Legs nice and pumped

Squats

80kgs x 5

100kgs x 11    

110kgs x 6    

100kgs x 5

Front Squat - Never really done these before, felt pretty strange but liked them a lot

60kgs x 9

60kgs x 8

70kgs x 5

Leg Press

150kgs x 8

200kgs x 30 - lots of rest pause, can't remember what reps i stopped at

The added rest has deffo helped my squatting out nicely


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I should be doing Bench tomorrow but I'm going to be doing it in a few minutes in the garage as tomorrow gonna be one hell of a busy day!!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Bad session, I know why, hardly eaten - never mind!

Bench

40kgs 20x2

60kgs x 5 - literally felt like I was about to burn out :S

80kgs x 4

100kgs x 3

80kgs x 12

60kgs x 12

Done, went back upstairs lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Food has been good today, I'm trying to really buckle down and eat like a man lol, today I've had...

90g whey, 80g oats, 1 banana, milk

2 tins of tuna, 3 pita bread, mayo and salad

250g turkey, 100g rice, random vedge

250g turkey, 100g rice, random vedge

Going to train soon and have...

6 whole eggs, 2 bagles

90g whey, 500ml milk, 2 tbl spoon olive oil

So I said I wouldn't have time to train today, looks like I do so going to be deadlift in an hour or less. I'm aiming for 170kgs x 2+ Idealy I want 3, if I can have 3 I'll be very happy indeed!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Three words - ****ing. Get. in! 

Deadlift

60kgs x ?

100kgs x ?

120kgs x 4

140kgs x 3

160kgs x 1

170kgs x 5     

I'm so fcuking chuffed with that! I did one and was like, two is in the bag! Did the 2nd and was like I think theres an easy 3! Got the 3rd and was like fcuk it, I want 4! Grinded the 4th out and was like WHERES NO.5 BABY?!?! Pulled it up with all my might - WHERES 6?!?!?! .... Maybe for another day lol, wasn't happening 

Shrugs

100kgs x 20 - bit of rest pause, forearms pumped like mad though

100kgs x 15 - same as above

Then trained the cannons a bit.

I'm actually really happy that switching to this routine is paying off so much more than when I thought! The added recovery has helped a lot - bye bye stronglifts, you're not needed anymore 

I do though need to get back in the gym, I need to do chins/dips/rack pulls etc which I can't do at home.

V V Happy with today 

Food works!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOM


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And food tastes good,bacon tastes good,pork chops taste good!Read note on our cafe cars plate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Repped too for lifts and ears!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> And food tastes good,bacon tastes good,pork chops taste good!
> View attachment 86286
> Read note on our cafe cars plate!


hahahaha thats awesome matey! Take it you own a cafe then? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> hahahaha thats awesome matey! Take it you own a cafe then? :lol:


Yes mate you have seen my plate?

:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Every time I read this thread in the new post list I get excited thinking the band W.A.S.P. is making another tour.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate you have seen my plate?
> View attachment 86289
> 
> 
> :lol:


hahaha awesome I think I did see you post that somewhere reps big man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> hahaha awesome I think I did see you post that somewhere reps big man


Thanks


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Lifting Wasp, great stuff, looks your you've got over a pyschological barrier there mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate, good to see you updating your journal now... i am crap at updating mine :lol:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> BOOOOOOOOM


Yeaaa! 



TaintedSoul said:


> Every time I read this thread in the new post list I get excited thinking the band W.A.S.P. is making another tour.


Sorry mate 



strongmanmatt said:


> Good Lifting Wasp, great stuff, looks your you've got over a pyschological barrier there mate.


I dunno if it was psychological, last time I tried 170, I really could only do one, I always push myself till I physically can't - This time the reps just kept coming! Not sure what to put it down to? Still v happy though 



Raptor said:


> Keep up the good work mate, good to see you updating your journal now... i am crap at updating mine :lol:


Thanks mate!  I was thinking about updating it even more, like, random food updates lol dunno though


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Going to have a shoulder session soon.

I've really not trained my shoulders for so, so long, really want some meat on them too.

I WAS going to go to the gym but I've just come back from town after a pint and can't be fooked to go back so it's back in the garage!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wasp said:


> Going to have a shoulder session soon.
> 
> I've really not trained my shoulders for so, so long, really want some meat on them too.
> 
> I WAS going to go to the gym but I've just come back from town after a pint and can't be fooked to go back so it's back in the garage!


fcuk it have another beer


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> fcuk it have another beer


Nah home now, cant be fooked hehehe

Beer and hangovers send my routine all over the place anyway


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoulders are completely trolloped.

Dunno if you've ever got this where you haven't trained a muscle much, you decide to blast it one day and it just fills up with lactic acid like fcuk and fcuking hurts??? Thats my shoulders right now!

Strict Press

Bar x ?

30kgs x ?

40kgs x ?

60kgs x 5

Push Press

60kgs x 6

60kgs x 5

Strict Press

50kgs x 8

40kgs x 7

Lat Raise

5kgs 2x16

Off to soak in the tub for a bit!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah shoulders are a [email protected] for lactic acid build up. Hence why I only do 3 or 4 sets of strict press and thats it for shoulders for the week lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Trained at 7am! just means i need to work till 7pm! fcuk!

Went to the gym and it was actually quite busy and suprisingly the bench was free.

Bench

60kgs x ?

70kgs x ?

80kgs x ?

90kgs x 3

100kgs x 7 - very happy with this 

DS 90Kgs x 6 - 80kgs x 5

I forgot my wrist wraps and concerned my wrist was goi g to hurt a lot but suprisinly it was ok!

Incline DB

22kgs x ?

30kgs 3x8

Did come cable cross overs and dips though cant remember reps

finished up on the rower for an intense 5 minutes which was nice to get a bit of cardio in even though it was tiney amount it really shattered me as im extremely unfit - sonething i need to work on a lot!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn just realised i should have done Legs lol

will do them tomorrow oops :/


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Somehow training in the morning totally shafted me! I got home and went to have a nap, woke up and it was 1am! Dont have any food today :/


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice bemching the other day is that a pb forya? I vouldnt train in the mornings i.know people always say theyre not.morning.people but i.really am.not a morning person!! Takes me till about 11 to wake up enough to wanna have a conversation or do.any work lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice bemching the other day is that a pb forya? I vouldnt train in the mornings i.know people always say theyre not.morning.people but i.really am.not a morning person!! Takes me till about 11 to wake up enough to wanna have a conversation or do.any work lol


Yep, it was really controlled too, rested it on my chest for 1/2 seconds before pressing again 

I can get up in the mornings no problem at all, though I need to be actively doing something to not get sleepy lol

I went out for drinks yesterday, expecting 1 or 2 ended up doing about 10 pints and some shots in between - Was so plastered I was dancing (I never dance) woke up this morning with massive headache urrghh


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Going to start updating the log with each meal I eat and a picture of the meal.

So hoping to spam the log with about 6/7 posts a day lol - Hopefully this will give me a bit more motivation to actually start prepping food - This is my problem, I'm lazy as fcuk and can't be ****d to make it lol - I can eat it no problem.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Starting Test/Tren/dbol next week, should be fun


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

May aswell get this started - 100g rice, 150g chicken ( cooked) with zero cal bbq sauce


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Deadlifts today nice n early before work 

Deadlift

100kgs x ? - I know its only 100 but it shot up felt really strong

140kgs x 5

160kgs x 5

180kgs x 4  even suprised myself lolol

Pull down

cant really remember weights did 5 sets

then trained the cannons a bit

Fcuking well estatic about the deadlift only a couple months ago i could barly do 170 for 1 lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid !


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Solid !


Heh heh heh - thanks mate! I'm even more surprised as it was real early in the morning. I think it works better for me cos I'm more 'fresh' and not tired from a long day.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Starting Test/Tren/dbol next week, should be fun


I thought we had a natty alliance :cursing: :cursing:

No wonder you're eating 7 meals a day now :lol:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I thought we had a natty alliance :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> No wonder you're eating 7 meals a day now :lol:


Bro we still got an alliance, until tomorrow lol. I'll wave you farewell tonight xxx


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so todays food.....

50g whey 100g oats



150g cooked chicken 100g rice



same again



same again



same again but few prawns and sh!t thrown in



90g whey, milk, 2 bananas, olive oil


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Worst thing is I got to do it all again ffs!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Worst thing is I got to do it all again ffs!


This is the part I couldn't do :lol: and feeling fat like I do right now!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> This is the part I couldn't do :lol: and feeling fat like I do right now!


Feeling well bloated, can't be fcuked with food atm lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

just had a doughnut - time for bed


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Im really feeling it after yesterday. Im suprised cos at the end of the day i didnt feel achey at all, just after a nights rest all the aches in my back seem to have surfaced!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Urgh what a disaster! Locked outside the house for over an hour. Literally have to run to gym now ;/


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

6 months ago I was trying to get back into training and had been going pretty well.

I stopped updating because im horrific at it and will try to get back in the swing of things next year.

Just as a little recap, I started my lifts around thse weights ( cant remember exactly )

Squat 100kg

Bench100kg

Deadlift 150kg

Ive now managed:

Squat 170kg

Bench 120kg

Deadlift 210kg

So more than pleased with that as i could never imagine myself squatting or pulling these weights. This has cemented the fact that I want to aim my training towards powerlifting as ive enjoyed training for strength so much.

I kept changing my training around from weird splits at the start to something that ive used for the majority of time I stopped posting.

So now its Legs, Push, Pull on Monday, Wedneaday and Friday every other week is a heavy week and every other week is a speed/reps week.

I had to start training like this because, for one, my hips would be fried if i was doing heavy squats and deads in the same week. My hips would become quite creeky and give me some stabby pains, which would be unfompfortable and frustrating as it would feel I only had like 90% of my strength.

I did the same for my bench because even though benching feels about as taxing on my body as breathing I still needed that alteration, i only changed it up for the last month and was stuck at 112.5kg for so long.. Im hoping for a bit of a flurry of progress and a 140 press by the summer.

I would like to do a meet next year although I would rather do it when I feel ready and when my lifts are competitive enough. I dont see the point in doing one just to attend and be a good sportsman, Id rather go when I can lift freaky sh!t and be competitive so I doubt it would be this year.

Im joining a 'proper gym' on my tod which is more specifically oly/power lifting.. going to feel a little daunting but im sure is going to get a huge motivation boost and im sure id be inspired by some of the lifts id see.

Another thing i though id mention is that food is no longer and issue and i can happily put away 5500 cals a day. At the start it was really difficult and i felt really slugglish but now i dont get tired and Im used to the bloated stomach, infact i welcome it lol feels like a ball of energy.

Next session will be on wednesday in the new gym and what a way to start the new year with some benching.


----------

